# ADS PH15.2 reapir help



## ADS928 (Jun 29, 2016)

Alright, I have 2 ADS PH15.2 amps that need to be repaired and gone through, recapped, etc. 

I don't know who to send them to as I don't know if Zedd is still around (his shop is 5 minutes from where I live) and I don't know if anyone is willing to repair them.

If it helps they were built by Nakamichi in Japan, not sure who designed them though.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

ADS928 said:


> Alright, I have 2 ADS PH15.2 amps that need to be repaired and gone through, recapped, etc.
> 
> I don't know who to send them to as I don't know if Zedd is still around (his shop is 5 minutes from where I live) and I don't know if anyone is willing to repair them.
> 
> If it helps they were built by Nakamichi in Japan, not sure who designed them though.


Steve Mantz at Zed Audio is still in business, but since he's gotten on in years I've​ heard rumors that he's nowhere near the tech he used to be. There's a few guys here on the board who make repairs. I can't recall who right off hand but I've heard very good things. Hopefully someone else knows more. 

Edit
The guy you want to talk to is TrickyRicky

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

